# Spalted Maple



## STL_apprentice (Dec 20, 2010)

Good Morning, 

My dad has some maple logs that were cut about 2 years ago that have been sitting around and have some nice spalting to them. I am wanting to make them into Pen blanks and some small bowl blanks. What is the best way to accomplish this? There are some small checks/cracks on the end of one of the logs. Do I need to dry them or stabalize them in any way? 


Thanks for the help.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

STL_apprentice said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> My dad has some maple logs that were cut about 2 years ago that have been sitting around and have some nice spalting to them. I am wanting to make them into Pen blanks and some small bowl blanks. What is the best way to accomplish this? There are some small checks/cracks on the end of one of the logs. Do I need to dry them or stabalize them in any way?
> 
> ...


Their is a product called anchor seal that is sopose to be put on juat after cutting down tree's for lumber. It sound's like it may be to late for now. What i would do is like cut from the end that has crack's on it for the length for pin blank's like maybe 6" or 7" cut off the donut and than cut the pin blanks from that piece. Their may be some crack's that you wont get a pin blank. Just cut and get as many as you can. I would guess that end piece will be dry or will dry more after the cut. I would let it air dry. But lot's of turners turn wood green and than put it in garbage bad's to slow the drying . Go to a turner page their will be more info than i will give you. Now as far as the other bowl blank's i would cut then and you can feel if they are real wet. I bet not. It would be a good time to have a moister meter to check moister. If you could have some of the wood sawed into 4/4 wood you probly would get some nice looking planks. I would work up the wood before it rots. That is what is happing to the wood now. If you have and can cut it up into planks i would stack it where you have air flow. Keep it out of the direct sun . Under some place where good air flow. good luck with the wood. spalted maple is good and nice looking . I have had lot's of it. You don't know what you have tell you saw it up . I wouldn't use the anchorseal now i think it is too late . But next time Amazon.com: Anchorseal 2 Green Wood Sealer Gallon: Home Improvement


----------

